# SE Michigan Waterfowl poaching case



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

http://links.govdelivery.com/track?...delivery.com/accounts/MIDNR/bulletins/259d7f1

This is not good. one question.....for more local geese??? WHY??


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Glad they got what was coming to them. Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

ahartz said:


> http://links.govdelivery.com/track?...delivery.com/accounts/MIDNR/bulletins/259d7f1
> 
> This is not good. one question.....for more local geese??? WHY??





ahartz said:


> http://links.govdelivery.com/track?...delivery.com/accounts/MIDNR/bulletins/259d7f1
> 
> This is not good. one question.....for more local geese??? WHY??


Because they are dumb


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

And greedy, with a strong sense of entitlement. A tip: if you think about baiting, large numbers of birds dumping into where they shouldn't be is a definite tell.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## gentpike99 (Sep 13, 2012)

Baiting is a slob way to hunt. Earn your birds by doing the right things-scouting, getting permission and obeying all games laws.


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

gentpike99 said:


> Baiting is a slob way to hunt. Earn your birds by doing the right things-scouting, getting permission and obeying all games laws.


Yeah, like how they do it at all the managed areas.


----------



## gentpike99 (Sep 13, 2012)

FYI-this made the FOX News website.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

lefty421 said:


> Yeah, like how they do it at all the managed areas.


Yeah, they really like baiting the edges of waterfowl refuges. It’s the only way a lot of duck hunters can kill birds.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> Yeah, they really like baiting the edges of waterfowl refuges. It’s the only way a lot of duck hunters can kill birds.


If you examine the rules, unharvested crops are not considered baiting. The food has to be on the ground in an intentional presentation. Waste grains spilled incidentally during harvest are not considered bait either. So, managed area crops are not considered baiting. The crops are there to hold the birds, not to attract to specific spots.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

waxico said:


> If you examine the rules, unharvested crops are not considered baiting. The food has to be on the ground in an intentional presentation. Waste grains spilled incidentally during harvest are not considered bait either. So, managed area crops are not considered baiting. The crops are there to hold the birds, not to attract to specific spots.


bingo. lol it cracks me up when guys consider the game areas are baited. I can walk across the street from most of them and find way more corn laying on the ground after a harvest than you will find in a refuge/game area.

and if it bothers people here (state game areas with corn)....don't go out west and see farmers pull corn at 40 mph throwing more on the ground than they do in the hopper....


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I wonder what the Soulliere family talked about that evening at the dinner table.

L & O


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

waxico said:


> If you examine the rules, unharvested crops are not considered baiting. The food has to be on the ground in an intentional presentation. Waste grains spilled incidentally during harvest are not considered bait either. So, managed area crops are not considered baiting. The crops are there to hold the birds, not to attract to specific spots.


I know man it was just a joke. I don’t really think a cornfield is baiting, and what they do at the managed areas for duck hunters is pretty awesome. I had no idea they had places like that for waterfowl hunters until a few years ago when I started waterfowl hunting.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> Yeah, they really like baiting the edges of waterfowl refuges. It’s the only way a lot of duck hunters can kill birds.



Kinda like the only way a lot of deer hunter can kill deer. Little difference


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

DecoySlayer said:


> Kinda like the only way a lot of deer hunter can kill deer. Little difference


This is coming from the guy who has to hire someone to place him in a spot where he can see a deer in the SLP ?


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Liver and Onions said:


> This is coming from the guy who has to hire someone to place him in a spot where he can see a deer in the SLP ?


Yep, BUT, before my legs went bad I took well over 100 deer, took them in several states, in many different kinds of terrain, and out of all those deer I used bait for MAYBE 3 of them.

NOW, if you want to go out with me, I will be MORE than happy to hunt them the way I like to, BUT, you have to drag them out. I cannot handle that and I refuse to shoot one and not bring it out. 

SO, I have only two good choices, hunt like I am now, or stay home and watch TV.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

DecoySlayer said:


> Yep, BUT, before my legs went bad I took well over 100 deer, took them in several states, in many different kinds of terrain, and out of all those deer I used bait for MAYBE 3 of them.
> 
> NOW, if you want to go out with me, I will be MORE than happy to hunt them the way I like to, BUT, you have to drag them out. I cannot handle that and I refuse to shoot one and not bring it out.
> 
> SO, I have only two good choices, hunt like I am now, or stay home and watch TV.


Ok, but you missed my point. Look at your quote again. Why do always have to belittle guys who choose to hunt with bait ? Does that somehow make you feel better ? They're hunting the way that they want to hunt and until just this year baiting was LEGAL pretty much in all of Michigan.
You're now hunting a different way that doesn't require much skill, knowledge or effort. But it's what you had to do so we should be happy that you're sticking with it. Just like we should be happy with ALL hunters who hunt legally. 
No one gives a rip how many deer you have taken, but it is important to not bash other hunters who are out there playing by the rules.

L & O


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Liver and Onions said:


> Ok, but you missed my point. Look at your quote again. Why do always have to belittle guys who choose to hunt with bait ? Does that somehow make you feel better ? They're hunting the way that they want to hunt and until just this year baiting was LEGAL pretty much in all of Michigan.
> You're now hunting a different way that doesn't require much skill, knowledge or effort. But it's what you had to do so we should be happy that you're sticking with it. Just like we should be happy with ALL hunters who hunt legally.
> No one gives a rip how many deer you have taken, but it is important to not bash other hunters who are out there playing by the rules.
> 
> L & O


There is a reason we don't bait for waterfowl with bait, it makes it too easy to take them. That is why people hunt deer with bait, to make them easier to kill. 

If baiting is legal, fine, if you want to hunt that way, fine, just quit pretending that is a needed method to take a deer, it's not. People bait to make it easier to take a deer, it's OK, if it's legal, it is NOT needed.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

:Modified_


----------



## Downsea (Apr 12, 2005)

Big Congrats to those COs!


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/se-michigan-waterfowl-poaching-case.659391/


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Props to the CO's; looks like a good bust. I hate poachers.

Kinda had to laugh though. COs and hunters have the same tailgate money shots. The DNRs are just worth more.


----------

